# Veteran Group in Essex MD looking for



## Keifer113 (Jul 18, 2007)

Players!

We'll be starting up an adventure in September, and we need some new faces. We've been a club for over 10 years, and are looking for 2-3 new players.

What we are playing: DnD 3.5. What we are looking for: Players who fit in, have enthusiasm, and a thick skin! We do a lot of ribbing etc. You must also enjoy beer and a good time.

Experience is a plus, but the above qualities are more important. If interested, please contact me and we can set up an interview!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 19, 2007)

Wish the husband and I were a little closer to y'all - sounds like our kind of group!

What's your gaming schedule like?


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 19, 2007)

If you ever decide to play anything other than D&D 3.x, I'm in Joppa. Played for about 12+ years then took a hiatus the last 4 or 5 due to moving and stuff. I still keep up with things, but I don't want to play D&D so much anymore.


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd be interested and have two friends who may be interested too.  When do you all play typically?


----------



## Keifer113 (Aug 1, 2007)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Wish the husband and I were a little closer to y'all - sounds like our kind of group!
> 
> What's your gaming schedule like?




Fridays 6:30-11
Tuesdays 7:30-11:30
Every other Sunday 12-5

Wednesday nights I also do some gaming.


----------



## Keifer113 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wednesday Boy said:
			
		

> I'd be interested and have two friends who may be interested too.  When do you all play typically?





Fridays 6:30-11ish

Let me know if you want interviews.!!!!!


----------

